# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Πότε μπαίνουν μέσα σε κλειστό  χώρο τα μπατζι μας;

## yaros

Καλησπέρα 
Μένω Θεσσαλονίκη και έχω 4 μπατζι. 
Τα έχω σε κλουβί σε βορινο μπαλκόνι στον 3ο όροφο. 
Η θερμοκρασία του καιρού φτάνει το βράδυ 18 βαθμούς Κελσίου. Τη μέρα 23 βαθμούς Κελσίου. 
Έχω κατεβασμενη τέντα και είναι σε σημείο που δεν έχουν ρεύματα. 
Το βράδυ τα σκεπαζω με ένα σεντονακι βέβαια. 
Μπορείτε να μου πείτε ποτέ μπαίνουν σε εσωτερικό χώρο  και αν κρυώνουν. 
Δέχομαι και παρατηρήσεις. 
Επίσης να τους βάζω την μπανιέρα το πρωί για το μπανάκι τους;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G935F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Flifliki

Προς το παρόν μια χαρά είναι έξω με τέτοιες θερμοκρασίες αλλά το χειμώνα κατά τη γνώμη μου πρέπει να είναι μέσα. Μπανιέρα εγώ βάζω το μεσημέρι που είναι πιο ζεστά.

----------


## koukoulis

Θα συμφωνήσω με την Ολυμπία, ότι οι θερμοκρασίες ακόμα είναι καλές. Αλλά, ούτως ή άλλως θα πρέπει να μπουν μέσα στο σπίτι, ειδικά αν οι θερμοκρασιακές μεταβολές μέσα στην ημέρα αυξηθούν άνω των 5 βαθμών. Βεβαίως έξω τα πουλάκια λαμβάνουν διάχυτο ηλιακό φως απευθείας, χωρίς να φιλτράρονται οι UVb από τα τζάμια των παραθύρων. Αλλά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω παράλληλα...έχει το κλουβί προστασία από τα αρπακτικά; Αν όχι, σου συνιστώ να πάρεις τα παπαγαλάκια άμεσα εντός του σπιτιού και όταν η θερμοκρασία αυξηθεί πάλι την επόμενη Άνοιξη, να έχεις φροντίσει να τους έχεις κάνει προστασία. Αυτό το λέω κυρίως, διότι σε αυτήν την περίοδο οι τροφές στη φύση ξεκινούν να σπανίζουν για τα σαρκοβόρα πουλιά, με αποτέλεσμα να είναι αυξημένες οι επιθέσεις σε οικόσιτα εντός του αστικού ιστού.

----------


## yaros

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές. 
Ήδη το βράδυ τα βάζω μέσα. 
Έχει πέσει αισθητά η θερμοκρασία. 


Στάλθηκε από το SM-G935F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

